# (pics)My Planted 55 Gallon with Fish (HELP PLEASE)



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my tank. Im not sure what any of the plants names are. If you can please help me identidt some. I have a red turquosise discus, black ghost knife fish and a platinum angel. There are also 3 tetras that I dont know the nane of an 2 cories. I had some red algae that I cant get rid of. So if anyone know any way to get it off please tell me!

I am new to planted aquariums, and this one has no co2 in it. I have no clue how much to add. I dont have money for the expensive things so can I use the DIY kind. How can I do this?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the tetras and cories?
The black ghost knife will eventually outgrow this tank (although it will take a while...they're slow growers) but don't be surprised if he eats your tetras eventually.

The types of plants determines if you need CO2 or not, so first you have to figure out what they are. I'm no good at plants so I can't help much there but I think I see some rotala indica, narrow leaf amazon sword, and some cabomba that doesn't seem to be doing too well.

Also, how much lighting will dictate how much CO2 (if any) you need. What wattage is that fixture and what type of light?


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

I got this whole setup on craigslist. I have 5 other tanks also. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/for/739976212.html

He was moving and got it at a good price! 

Im not sure of the wattage. I will get back to you ASAP on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Scuba Kid's IDs of the Cabomba (4th pic) and Rotala rotundifolia in the 6th pic (often called indica, but its really rotundifolia ).

I think I might see some Ludwigia brevipes in there too (to the left of the angel in the last pic) or it could be Rotala rotundifolia.


Knowing how much light you have will help us suggest more plants and be able to determine if you need to inject co2 or not. The DIY isn't too effective on a 55g, so hopefully you have low to medium light and won't need it.


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

There is 80 watts on the tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

That's very low light for this tank, so CO2 will not be needed. As I said, I'm not a plan expert so I'll wait for Kristin (JustOneMore20) to chime in, but I believe you may have some trouble keeping some of those plants in such low lighting conditions.


----------

